# Resources for writers



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)

Seems to me there are a lot of really talented folks here at PC, thought it'd be good to maybe create a thread where we can share resources that are helpful. 

Some off the top of my head: 

Zoetrope Virtual Studio Home - the virtual studio of Francis Ford Coppola, they have feedback forums really nicely set up for screenwriting, poetry, short stories, music, and even acting, etc. For the writing studios, you have to review 2-5 entries from other people for each 1 you post of your own. It works great because it keeps the flow of feedback going. Entries are also eligible for publishing in the print version of Zoetrope magazine. I think it's a cool place. 

Self Publishing - Lulu.com - lots of cool options for self-publishing, I know a couple of authors who have had a great experience with their services. A lot of self publishers are thinly veiled scams, but lulu.com is fairly set up I think. 

Free Screenwriting Software by Scripped.com - an online screenwriting program that formats your script as you type, sort of like final draft, except it's free. And you can log into your script in progress from any computer. They have taken extra precaution that no one has access to your work in progress but you. 

http://www.wordplayer.com/columns/welcome.html - a great series of articles on the art and craft of screenwriting. I've read many many many books and articles and this series is one of my favorites. 

Songwriting Tips & Tools - The Muse's Muse - tons of excellent songwriting info, be sure to check the archives as well as current columns. 

ok i have a ton more than that, but my links aren't very well organized right now, these are off the top of my head, but I thought I'd get a thread started!


----------



## pianopraze (Jun 29, 2009)

Peace-3PO said:


> Seems to me there are a lot of really talented folks here at PC, thought it'd be good to maybe create a thread where we can share resources that are helpful.


cool..............


----------



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

*Small Publisher*

*Small Publisher*
Small Publisher - Jiglu

Discussion group on the practical and creative possibilities of small publishing, web site design and maintenance, eforums/spaces/mailing lists managership, electronic news bulletins, CD-ROM production, and any other new publishing initiatives using computer programs (for PC and Apple Macs). Subject matter includes design tips, tricks of the trade, printing, copyright, legal considerations, publicity, exhibitions, creative writing, editing, proof-reading, still and video photography, image manipulation on computer, etc.


----------



## sunshine (Jul 18, 2009)

Welcome to the Purdue University Online Writing Lab (OWL)

Ceaselessly useful tool for me, both as a future English teacher and as a student in general.

Edit: And as a person whose loves creative writing on the side. It basically covers all of your writing needs.


----------



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)

This is fun. Sort of a cyber ass kicking for writers, if I understand it right!!

Dr Wicked's Writing Lab : DrWicked.com


----------



## Alysaria (Jul 7, 2009)

-tucks this thread away to study at length later-

BTW: 

http://www.nanowrimo.org/ 

This one helped me out alot. I actually wrote an entire novel in a month with the tips from the website and the companion book:

http://www.amazon.com/No-Plot-Problem-Low-Stress-High-Velocity/dp/0811845052


----------



## Ninja Nem (Oct 19, 2008)

I've come to the conclusion that things about how to write are utterly useless. You could read several nd the advice in them always differs between the authors of these books so why bother? :laughing:It's really made me realize I don't need someone to tell me how to write. Their opinions and methods don't matter. Mine do. I see no reason to follow what other people say when it's much better to follow your own style for getting your writing done then letting some disembodied person you'll never meet tell you what you should be doing.


----------



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)

Nocturne said:


> I've come to the conclusion that things about how to write are utterly useless. You could read several nd the advice in them always differs between the authors of these books so why bother? :laughing:It's really made me realize I don't need someone to tell me how to write. Their opinions and methods don't matter. Mine do. I see no reason to follow what other people say when it's much better to follow your own style for getting your writing done then letting some disembodied person you'll never meet tell you what you should be doing.


i agree with you. most of these resources have nothing to do with "how to" write. though it is sometimes interesting to consider how other writers approach their work.


----------



## Ninja Nem (Oct 19, 2008)

Peace-3PO said:


> i agree with you. most of these resources have nothing to do with "how to" write. though it is sometimes interesting to consider how other writers approach their work.


I guess what first bothered me was when I was reading Stephen King's book on writing and he talked about bad writers who had no hope of getting better. There is always room for improvement in any craft no matter how skilled you are. One man's bad writer might be another one's favorite.


----------



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)

Nocturne said:


> I guess what first bothered me was when I was reading Stephen King's book on writing and he talked about bad writers who had no hope of getting better. There is always room for improvement in any craft no matter how skilled you are. One man's bad writer might be another one's favorite.


So true! So true. 

Have you read Ray Bradbury's Zen and the Art of writing? It's more on the abstract nature of creativity, perhaps you would find it interesting. I really really loved it.


----------



## Ninja Nem (Oct 19, 2008)

Peace-3PO said:


> So true! So true.
> 
> Have you read Ray Bradbury's Zen and the Art of writing? It's more on the abstract nature of creativity, perhaps you would find it interesting. I really really loved it.


I've never seen that anywhere but I might be able to scrape it up from the used bookstore.


----------



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)

Nocturne said:


> I've never seen that anywhere but I might be able to scrape it up from the used bookstore.


Do! It's worth it!! In fact, talking about it makes me want to read it again!


----------



## Alysaria (Jul 7, 2009)

Nocturne said:


> I've come to the conclusion that things about how to write are utterly useless. You could read several nd the advice in them always differs between the authors of these books so why bother? :laughing:It's really made me realize I don't need someone to tell me how to write. Their opinions and methods don't matter. Mine do. I see no reason to follow what other people say when it's much better to follow your own style for getting your writing done then letting some disembodied person you'll never meet tell you what you should be doing.


 
-shrug- it doesn't so much tell you *how* to write, but forces you to pace yourself to get the first draft out and not worry about editing it until after you have the whole story written. For me, it was endlessly helpful. One of my biggest issues is constantly stopping to go back and nitpick. 

>.> TBH nanowrimo seems to be geared toward the ENFP writer. The rules include not editing or rereading anything you write, not talking about the plot to anyone until it's done, and it suggests bragging about writing a novel to everyone who could possibly mock you after the fact for not finishing.


----------



## Arioche (Aug 5, 2009)

Nice, thanks for the info folks! Unfortunately, I'm a bum with no contribution. D:

<3


----------



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)

WordHustler - Submit to Over 4,000 Literary Agents, Writing Contests, and More Without Leaving Your Desk


----------



## Wilco (Aug 11, 2009)

Tits McFarlane said:


> I've come to the conclusion that things about how to write are utterly useless. You could read several nd the advice in them always differs between the authors of these books so why bother? :laughing:It's really made me realize I don't need someone to tell me how to write. Their opinions and methods don't matter. Mine do. I see no reason to follow what other people say when it's much better to follow your own style for getting your writing done then letting some disembodied person you'll never meet tell you what you should be doing.


Really though, yeah. 

As a writer these books give you some vaugely helpful techniques but when it comes right down to it what's going to help you most is your own personal experience, intuitiveness and ability to describe. It's language and translation of atmosphere more than anything. 

The only thing I could possibly suggest is getting together with other real writers and putting your work up for creative feedback. 

Kind of like the Fabulous Katherine Gianaclis Park for the Arts in beautiful east Las Vegas! just shy of the new Eastside Cannery hotel and casino on Boulder Highway and Sahara! Where dozens of talented actors and writers put their work on display for no money and for the passion of the arts! Come on down from the Strip and get a taste of the real local Las Vegas Nevada, tell em' Wilco sent' yah and you'll get a discount on the- OH WAIT there is no admission fee! we don't charge a cent to anyone to see our work! a totally non-profit though we would appreciate a small donation to help keep the electricity up 
pro-quality plays featuring the works of Las Vegases most progressive theatre personalities! Come to our sunday workshops and get a first-hand glimpse of our creative process at work as we read plays and poetry aloud and give feedback to the writers, bring your own work in or just sit back and enjoy the atmosphere! The KGPA, we couldn't make this shit up! 

The Kgpa 

*fixes tie* 

Yeah, it's all about the real life experiences and colorful language, some of the best writing i've ever been in honor of reading came from people who didn't even finish highschool, but it doesn't hurt to get some background on structure, especially in theatre. I'd reccomend a book but I still haven't been able to get it from a friend.


----------

